# Telling rats apart?



## CaitlinG (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, so this may be a moot point when I actually pick them up tomorrow, but when I met my girls a few weeks ago (they are ready to be picked up and weaned tomorrow) they are VERY similarly marked cardigans, and I am wondering how you tell your rats apart when they are nearly identical. I know most hooded have noticeably different markings, shading and whatnot, but these girls look soooo similar to me! Do you do anything to help tell your rats apart? I suppose you can't put a collar on them or paint their toenails (don't worry, I wouldn't ever do that )


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Once you get to know them, you will be able to tell them apart like a mom can tell her twins apart.


----------



## eluin (Jan 25, 2010)

It is hard sometimes, from the top when you are looking at Berkies or Irish, but you get used to it. Before long, you'll wonder how you ever hand trouble seeing which one is which. One baby might rust more than the other, or in different places, their feet might be different, their personalities will be different, heck they might even squeak differently. I can tell my cats apart across a pitch black room by the sound of their voice. It doesn't take too long to learn the differences


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

My older girls look very similar. A lot of people that havent met them before have difficulties telling them apart, but I have no problems. I've found they've got different personalities, they're slightly different in build (Frost is bigger and squishy, Willow is slightly smaller and slim) and they've faded differently so Frost is slightly darker then Willow. It's not a huge difference, but it's enough that I'm able to tell them apart.

If you really have difficulties telling them apart then you can put food colouring on one of their tails.


----------



## ChloeMitterer (Jan 25, 2011)

Heh, I have a pair of BEW boys, and man. I had a LOT of trouble at first. This may sound weird, but eventually, I noticed that the pigmentation is different on their ears. Timey has slightly darker skin, and Wimey has the same darkness, but with a very pale outline going around the rim. That, and they're personalities are quite different, and Wimey is veery slightly smaller then Timey.

You'll eventually notice differences :3 I suggest looking at feet/tails/ears if you have an extreme amount of trouble, but in time you'll be fine =D


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

There may be a slight difference in the coloration of tails or ears like was said.
Just little things that are different
I was told sharpie marker is non toxic. You can mark the base of their tails with a different visible color


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't think I would recommended a sharpie. Little dabs of food coloring on their tail or tiny patch on their fur perhaps. or even a Crayola washable marker until you can tell them apart.

Even though they look the same, they still will develop differently and form different personalities and such. You'll be able to recognize them soon enough.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Kool aid packets without the sugar work.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Meep said:


> I don't think I would recommended a sharpie. Little dabs of food coloring on their tail or tiny patch on their fur perhaps. or even a Crayola washable marker until you can tell them apart.
> 
> Even though they look the same, they still will develop differently and form different personalities and such. You'll be able to recognize them soon enough.


Sharpies are fine, and definitely non-toxic. the good breeders use these with almost identical litters.

You can put a mark on one tail and not the other until you figure out those little differences/mannerisms


----------



## CaitlinG (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you guys! I haven't even had them for 48 hours yet, but within minutes I was able to tell them apart, they are very different personalities! Thankfully, they also have _slightly_ different tail tips, so if I get confused, I can double check ;D They sure are fun!


----------



## Autumnrose (Jan 24, 2011)

Can hardly tell my boys apart from the top... however, Orin has a black spot right near his special place XD makes things easier.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Glad you like them- they all have very different personalities.

All of my rats look very different- Snitch is a siamese, and HUGE, Romeo is an agouti hooded rex, and smaller, and Rosebud is a very small black hooded girl. (She's not anywhere near the boys until after I spay her, no worries.)

They also have different personnalities- Romeo's sweet and friendly, and loves any sort of handling, Snitch is more pushy, and bolts to the side of the cage and snaps at food, and Rosebud is hyper and curious, but loves to settle onto laps and be with people.


----------

